# Guitarist who are Officially MIA/AWOL - Where are they now?



## Louis Cypher (Oct 4, 2011)

Which guitar players do you love or did love but right now you havn't got a scooby doo as to where they are what they are doing or why they have disappeared off the face of the earth n you wish they woudl come back coz they actually deserve to be up there doing the multi million $ reunion tour or in your favorite new band or releasing fantastic solo albums... so which players do you wish would come in out of the cold... 

Couple of names I thought of would be: 
Thomas McRocklin 
The mini Vai Wonderkid from Bad4Good/Audience is Listening video/Ibanez ads who at the age of 7 was better than most 20 yr veterans! Last I heard he was working in a guitar shop in Newcastle... 




Jake E Lee - The ultimate guitar recluse.... though when he does surface its usually genius. Retraced is fantastic album! 



Michael Lee Firkins - Know he recorded some of the live guitar for some Jason Becker releases...


Vito Bratta - Very very underrated guitarist imo....


----------



## XxXPete (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## pineappleman (Oct 4, 2011)

CASEY. SABOL.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Josh Christian to come back with that Toxik reunion that was suppose to happen... 4 years ago?!?!! Awww!!


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 4, 2011)

jim martin


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 4, 2011)

Allan Holdsworth


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 4, 2011)

Dave Suzuki


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 4, 2011)

Vito from White Lion is MIA because his wrist/nerve condition.


----------



## mountainjam (Oct 4, 2011)

How cool is that...Bobby Budnick from Salute your shorts was the singer of bad 4 good

Edit* classic nickelodeon shit


----------



## USMarine75 (Oct 4, 2011)

Adrian Vandenberg (what might have been if you didn't F up your wrist before "Slip of the Tongue")





Vinnie Moore - He's in UFO now?




George Bellas - giving lessons?





David T Chastain - producing records now?





Marty Friedman - still in Japan doing that gameshow with Paul Gilbert? 





Michael Schenker - lost weight, stopped drinking, and started touring again I think...





Neil Schon - busy in some love triangle???


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 4, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Allan Holdsworth



Almost positive he's working on new material. Saw him earlier this year in Schenectady, fantastic performance.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 4, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Vito from White Lion is MIA because his wrist/nerve condition.



No way that sucks.... sh1t.... 

Darren Householder is another Shrapnel gunslinger MIA for years.... 

Vandenberg is still sat waiting for Dave Coverdale to drop Doug Aldrich and call.... More chance of Coverdale asking Sykes back than him dropping Aldrich right now!!

Schenker has a new CD out actually Temple of Rock, loads of guest stars on it inc his brother and Leslie West


----------



## Harry (Oct 4, 2011)

Now don't get me wrong, of course many of today's metal shredder guys can play well, but so many of them have this certain sound that just doesn't hit me at all. They will throw it on the neck pickups, which reduces the bite you can get from the pick attack, and combined with a total absence of picking dynamics, it just has this super flat, sterile sound. It's like a lot of guys have forgotten how to make a guitar scream in a metal solo these days.

And THEN you listen to this :



Holy shit This is a lesson in injecting some fucking balls and fire into a solo.
Listen to that sledgehammer pick attack and his intense vibrato. That's how you a bring a solo to life and it's the shit that truly separates the men from the boys. Heaps of the younger 'shred' guys in metal could learn from Jake and improve their own playing from watching this clip.

As much as I think Ozzy is terrible now, I think Jake should be up there playing in Ozzy's band for the exposure and also for him to get up there, learn Zakk's solos and play them even better than Zakk ever did without the irritating pinch harmonics.


----------



## DLG (Oct 4, 2011)

toiletstand said:


> jim martin



pretty sure jim martin is all about his pumpkin farm these days.


----------



## DLG (Oct 4, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> How cool is that...Bobby Budnick from Salute your shorts was the singer of bad 4 good



this is a truly amazing fact.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 4, 2011)

DLG said:


> this is a truly amazing fact.



Knew he was in Terminator 2 but never knew he was in Different Stokes... don't think we got Salute your Shorts in the UK.... who knows...





I love that Bad4Good cover of Nineteen though... Thomas McRocklin was an incredible player considering he was 12 when he recorded that track...


----------



## Spence (Oct 4, 2011)

*Muhammed Suiçmez*


----------



## themike (Oct 4, 2011)

Tour? Me? Nah.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 4, 2011)

MIKE DAVIS - NOCTURNUS


----------



## Adari (Oct 4, 2011)

Buck Dharma


----------



## Jason2112 (Oct 4, 2011)

Louis Cypher said:


> Jake E Lee
> 
> Vito Bratta



Jake E Lee played guitar on the last Enuff Z'Nuff album "Dissonance" (2011). No flashy playing at all, but some great songs on that album.

Vito Bratta left the music business to care for his ailing father. His father ended up passing away a number of years ago but Vito wasn't interested in getting back into music. Mike Tramp was constantly asking him to reform White Lion, Vito said no, Mike did it anyway, lawsuits ensued.

Vito Bratta Talks About White Lion Reunion | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 4, 2011)

Whatever happened to Guy Mann-dude? Bogus, brah!


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 4, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> How cool is that...Bobby Budnick from Salute your shorts was the singer of bad 4 good
> 
> Edit* classic nickelodeon shit


Holy shit i loved that show!!!!


----------



## Viginez (Oct 4, 2011)

brian and eric hoffman


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Oct 4, 2011)

Louis Cypher said:


> Which guitar players do you love or did love but right now you havn't got a scooby doo as to where they are what they are doing or why they have disappeared off the face of the earth n you wish they woudl come back coz they actually deserve to be up there doing the multi million $ reunion tour or in your favorite new band or releasing fantastic solo albums... so which players do you wish would come in out of the cold...
> 
> Couple of names I thought of would be:
> Thomas McRocklin
> ...





Just watched that first Thomas McRocklin video (which was taken from the BBC`s legendary Arena documentry on Heavy Metal, which is worth checking out on `You Tube`) and there is something odd about it ...

Either its due to dodgy editing or he is miming due to his hands not matching the music in some places ? 

Has anyone else ever noticed that (around 2:04 in the video) ?


----------



## great_kthulu (Oct 4, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> Dave Suzuki




I ran into dave at summer slaughter when vital was playing. Touring got to be to much for him, he said he will be doing some solo studio stuff, but I overheard him talking with tony about tendonitis, so it may be a while, hopefully I misunderstood.


----------



## Fantomas (Oct 4, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Adrian Vandenberg (what might have been if you didn't F up your wrist before "Slip of the Tongue")



Saw an interview with him on TV recently, apparently he was asked by Coverdale to rejoin for the last album/tour but he declined because he wanted to focus on his art.

Adje van den berg kunst

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aQK3y5Te3g&feature=player_detailpage#t=195s&hd=1


----------



## JPMike (Oct 4, 2011)

No one has mentioned, Joey Taffola?? 

This guys is/was a phenomenal player.


----------



## JPMike (Oct 4, 2011)

Fantomas said:


>




LoL!!
No cable connected.


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 4, 2011)

Layne Meylain. And the guy from Spiral Architect. Actually he is playin bass wih ICS Vortex for some strange reason.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 4, 2011)

CC DeVille?

also, Jesper from In Flames.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 4, 2011)

James fucking Murphy anyone?

I know he was producing bands for a while(managing daath i think). Dont know what hes doing currently.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 4, 2011)

Christian "eBay" Olde Wolbers?

I saw that Video of him recently but what else is that Daft twat doing?


----------



## orakle (Oct 4, 2011)

Jari Mäenpää 



damn, Time is taking to long D:


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> Christian "eBay" Olde Wolbers?
> 
> I saw that Video of him recently but what else is that Daft twat doing?



Heroin, most likely.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 4, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Allan Holdsworth



As somebody said he's been in the studio, and he's toured just about every year for the last couple years... I didn't consider him missing (especially since I've seen him live twice in the last three years or so)


----------



## Thep (Oct 4, 2011)

great_kthulu said:


> I ran into dave at summer slaughter when vital was playing. Touring got to be to much for him, he said he will be doing some solo studio stuff, but I overheard him talking with tony about tendonitis, so it may be a while, hopefully I misunderstood.



Suzuki was watching VR at Summer Slaughter? When was this?

I can only imagine him thinking "Damn, that Mexican guy replacement is making my solos sound like shit"


----------



## numberonejrio (Oct 4, 2011)

Guthrie Govan. Srsly.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 4, 2011)

numberonejrio said:


> Guthrie Govan. Srsly.




Eh? Not sure if trollin. Guthrie is touring right now with the Aristocrats.


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris Arp. What the hell happened to Psyopus?


----------



## Seventary (Oct 5, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> CC DeVille?
> 
> also, Jesper from In Flames.



Jesper has got a new band called The Resistance. Playing with, amongst others, Marco Aro(ex The Haunted) and Glenn Ljungstrøm(ex In Flames, ex Dimension Zero).


----------



## Static (Oct 5, 2011)

Tim Calvert


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 5, 2011)

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Just watched that first Thomas McRocklin video (which was taken from the BBC`s legendary Arena documentry on Heavy Metal, which is worth checking out on `You Tube`) and there is something odd about it ...
> 
> Either its due to dodgy editing or he is miming due to his hands not matching the music in some places ?
> 
> Has anyone else ever noticed that (around 2:04 in the video) ?



I actually remember watching that Arena show when it was on first tiem round when I was like 13 or whatever! haha! 

Tbh I think its editing coz I have seen other footage of Thomas play and got one his instrumental albums and the kid can really fcuking play


----------



## elrrek (Oct 5, 2011)

toiletstand said:


> jim martin



Probably still being homophobic (allegedly).


----------



## DLG (Oct 5, 2011)

Static said:


> Tim Calvert



tim is living his dream. he's a commercial pilot.


----------



## DLG (Oct 5, 2011)

Fantomas said:


>




First Budnick singing now the older Pete from Pete and Pete on drums?


----------



## great_kthulu (Oct 5, 2011)

Thep said:


> Suzuki was watching VR at Summer Slaughter? When was this?
> 
> I can only imagine him thinking "Damn, that Mexican guy replacement is making my solos sound like shit"



It was at the Worcester stop. He was a really nice guy, signed my shirt and gave me a hug when I mentioned Human, lol.

Also, I caught vital when they were touring hate eternal/origin and the new guy sounded SOOOO much better. His tone was still  though. Hung out with Tony and Scott there, they said Dave's departure was very sudden, and they new guy has written some killer leads for the new album, fans won't have to worry about that. They also said they made it extra awesome to make up for the new Morbid Angel lol


----------



## synrgy (Oct 5, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> How cool is that...Bobby Budnick from Salute your shorts was the singer of bad 4 good





Like anyone who didn't watch that show ever heard of Bad 4 Good.


----------



## Static (Oct 5, 2011)

DLG said:


> tim is living his dream. he's a commercial pilot.





tbh, as much as i love jeff loomis' lead playing , i just loved tim's solos on DNB over jeff's.I wish both of em would come back to nevermore.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 5, 2011)

Viginez said:


> brian and eric hoffman


Are apparently working on the return on "AMON".

Last I heard, Brian worked for Dean Guitars in Florida. That was a few years back though. Guy is good buddies with Neal Moser and hung out there a few times, designed the original version of the Spawn (spin-off of his Beast design BCR "borrowed" from him). I think he builds guitars by himself as well, as a buddy of mine in the UK owns a Dean ML-shaped guitar with lightning graphics built by Brian.

No idea about Eric, though.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 5, 2011)

Louis Cypher said:


> Thomas McRocklin
> The mini Vai Wonderkid from Bad4Good/Audience is Listening video/Ibanez ads who at the age of 7 was better than most 20 yr veterans! Last I heard he was working in a guitar shop in Newcastle...



Last I can find is some allegation he worked in Sounds Live in Newcastle around the 2005/2006 period. Here is a link with a little more info

Thomas Mcrocklin - 6stringheaven.com

Have to say, I was always in Sounds Live checking out guitars, and I still pop in there occasionally. They have some nice stuff on their website but generally only a load of Schecters and a strats in the store itself. I know people can change but he doesn't look like anyone who worked there then, which is largely the same staff as has now.


----------



## datalore (Oct 5, 2011)

Nuno Bettencourt. He's been doing reunion shows with Extreme and touring with Rihanna, but he seems to have stopped trying to get a band of his own going.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 5, 2011)

Adari said:


> Buck Dharma




The hell are you talking about? BOC tours all the time.


----------



## Adari (Oct 5, 2011)

Justin Bailey said:


> The hell are you talking about? BOC tours all the time.



With no new albums for 10 years...


----------



## Blind Theory (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris Storey. After he left All Shall Perish he started up Smashface but they never got any tours together. Anyone know about him?


----------



## Steve08 (Oct 5, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> James fucking Murphy anyone?
> 
> I know he was producing bands for a while(managing daath i think). Dont know what hes doing currently.


Hardly MIA, he's just not in any bands... been producing a whole bunch for the past 5 years at least.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 5, 2011)

All the Megadeth guitarists that aren't named Marty, Chris Broderick, and Mustaine


----------



## Steve08 (Oct 5, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> All the Megadeth guitarists that aren't named Marty, Chris Broderick, and Mustaine


Chris Poland is playing in a fusion band called OHM (killer stuff, highly recommended), Glen Drover recently filled in on a tour for Testament and released a solo album in April of this year I think and Jeff Young had a solo album out last year called Equilibrium I believe...

Al Pitrelli is still playing with Trans-Siberian Orchestra too.



Also, for whoever mentioned Chris Arp, he's still around and is pretty easily interacted with via Facebook, and also released some sort of instructional book recently... but I don't think Psyopus is a band anymore unfortunately.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 5, 2011)

Brian Benoit, originally in Dillinger Escape Plan.








He is on the far left, I know he had developed some nerve damage in his left hand that rendered him incapable of playing at the apparent 'Technical' level of DEP's playing style, so that kinda sucks for him.

EDIT: Sorry to who ever I offended jeez, it was a joke....


----------



## decypher (Oct 5, 2011)

William Tsamis from Warlord, he really did write some great riffs and solos back then, I liked his unique phrasing, harmonics etc.... (and Mark Zonder added his usual greatness to Warlord), he released two Lordian Guard LPs (that suffered slightly under the singer, she was his wife, so I guess he had no choice  ) , then there was a brief Warlord comeback around 2001/2 with a really cool album, but I think that was it ... afaik he's doing some religious stuff these days.




Someone said Vito Bratta, I hope I'm not double posting, but he's in real estate I think... would rather buy a new CD from him than a house.


----------



## DLG (Oct 5, 2011)

love Vito. I love how he combined his bluesy feel with Van Halen-esque techniques and styles.

fantastic player


----------



## JPMike (Oct 5, 2011)

We know what's up with Buckethead??


----------



## EdgeC (Oct 5, 2011)

/thread


----------



## MetalMike04 (Oct 5, 2011)

i know he has CTS but Mike Gilbert of Severed Savior


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 5, 2011)

datalore said:


> Nuno Bettencourt. He's been doing reunion shows with Extreme and touring with Rihanna, but he seems to have stopped trying to get a band of his own going.



If I could stare at Rihanna's ass all night and play a few basic riffs for a living I wouldn't be to motivated to do much else either.


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 5, 2011)

MetalMike04 said:


> i know he has CTS but Mike Gilbert of Severed Savior



Listening to SS at the moment!  I'd love to hear a follow up to Servile Insurrection.. But that won't be happening in the near future.


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone know what's up with Whammy from World Music Supply?


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 6, 2011)

BWHAHAHAHA Cabinet that's awesome!


Other guitarists...
Queensryche's Degarmo is a pilot now isn't he?
Impelliteri?
Frank Aresti, (Fates Warning) Actually think he's back playing with them again.
Marc Rizzo still in Soulfly?


----------



## DLG (Oct 6, 2011)

yep Aresti is on the Arch/Matheos album too and his solos are fucking amazing on it.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 6, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> Marc Rizzo still in Soulfly?



Yeah dude doubling up serving for Max as he in Cavalera Conspiracy too


----------



## nothingleft09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Blind Theory said:


> Chris Storey. After he left All Shall Perish he started up Smashface but they never got any tours together. Anyone know about him?


 
Doing guitar lessons on Skype. lol Check his youtube channel. 

cstorey138&#39;s Channel - YouTube

I talked to him the last time in like April about some lessons but I ended up never having time because of college.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 6, 2011)

Rick Hunolt who used to be in Exodus, he got kicked for taking drugs while the rest of the band were getting clean or so I heard, haven't seen or heard of what he is doing ATM.

I hope he is still playing though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 6, 2011)

Luke Jagger


----------



## MatthewK (Oct 6, 2011)

Jani Liimatainen


----------



## MetalMike04 (Oct 6, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> Listening to SS at the moment!  I'd love to hear a follow up to Servile Insurrection.. But that won't be happening in the near future.




i would love that sooo much SS is prob my current fav brutal death/tech death band now, as indicated by my avatar


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 6, 2011)

Vinnie Vincent. Try to find out what he's doing now!


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Oct 7, 2011)

MatthewK said:


> Jani Liimatainen



Nothing even in Finnish media after that Cain's Offering album, which is actually pretty nice.



Louis Cypher said:


> Michael Lee Firkins - Know he recorded some of the live guitar for some Jason Becker releases...



He is gonna play live on the Jason Becker charity concert in Netherlands. Jason Becker's NOT DEAD YET


----------



## thedonal (Oct 7, 2011)

Justin Bailey said:


> The hell are you talking about? BOC tours all the time.


 


Adari said:


> With no new albums for 10 years...


 
I got to see them back in 2006. They don't really seem to head over to the U of K very often now...

I'd LOVE to hear a new BOC album- plus the rest of their catalogue remastered (especially a DECENT remaster of Imaginos-not just a reissue).

Their website is only updated once in a blue moon these days....


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 7, 2011)

this guy:


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 7, 2011)

Jason Gobel is a suburb dad now


----------



## misingonestring (Oct 7, 2011)

TomPerverteau said:


> Vinnie Vincent. Try to find out what he's doing now!


 
Didn't he get arrested a little while back?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 7, 2011)

TomPerverteau said:


> Vinnie Vincent. Try to find out what he's doing now!




Was going to release a .sig guitar within the last 12 months but the video was subsequently withdrawn so I'm guessing he's planning another lawsuit?


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 7, 2011)

TomPerverteau said:


> Vinnie Vincent. Try to find out what he's doing now!




I agree with the lawsuit theory, but that was the most glam of all glam metal videos I have seen so far, so much Cheese .

Would Alex Bois be legible for this list?


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Oct 7, 2011)

Louis Cypher said:


> I actually remember watching that Arena show when it was on first tiem round when I was like 13 or whatever! haha!
> 
> Tbh I think its editing coz I have seen other footage of Thomas play and got one his instrumental albums and the kid can really fcuking play


 

Definatly dodgy tv editing then, if you have a link for that footage I would be interested in seeing it !!!. 

That Arena show ruled, who can forget Napalm Death on there, and Bruce Dickinson fencing ? 

For those who dont know what we are talking about, or were not about in 1989, here is one of the best ever TV programs about Heavy Metal ...

 Part 1

 Part 2

 Part 3

 Part 4

 Part 5

 Part 6

Enjoy !!!.


----------



## misingonestring (Oct 8, 2011)

Bob Rusay (Cannibal Corpse) is apparently a golf teacher now.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 9, 2011)

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Definatly dodgy tv editing then, if you have a link for that footage I would be interested in seeing it !!!.
> 
> That Arena show ruled, who can forget Napalm Death on there, and Bruce Dickinson fencing ?
> 
> ...



Holy fuck yes! I have that shit recorded from the tv on vhs in my prized collection. Awesome show


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 10, 2011)

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Definatly dodgy tv editing then, if you have a link for that footage I would be interested in seeing it !!!.



This is the Bad4Good press pack footage. The whole video is rather cool, but go to 2:20 to see some home movie footage of Thomas playing n him n Vai talking about how they met.





there is another video I seen of him playing Tobacco Road off the Eat em and Smile album... will post it if I can find it


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Oct 10, 2011)

Adari said:


> Buck Dharma






My favorite instrumental of all time. He smokes it on this one!



thedonal said:


> I got to see them back in 2006. They don't really seem to head over to the U of K very often now...
> 
> I'd LOVE to hear a new BOC album- plus the rest of their catalogue remastered (especially a DECENT remaster of Imaginos-not just a reissue).
> 
> Their website is only updated once in a blue moon these days....


 
Saw 'em in Baltimore this summer without Eric. Was really good but a little bittersweet... sound was crap and Buck wasn't at the top of his game that evening.


----------



## Darkrin (Jan 12, 2013)

Thomas McRocklin, I actually found him on myspace about the time that was posted about him working in a music store, I did in fact friend him and to my surprise he accepted I messaged him and asked him what he was up to and if he had any new music at the time... I have since deleted my Myspace so I can pull up the email anymore. but it was something to the effect that he was married and had a kid and working at the record store and had no desire to play publicly anymore though he did point me to his solo cd of guitar instrumentals. which I bought. while that was 6+ years ago I havnt been able to find anything else on him either. the few times he actually posted to myspace rarely did it have anything to do with music. usually it was art or something

someone asked about C.C. Deville. he toured with Poison this last summer. I haven't heard anything about a solo/samantha 7 cd yet. Last I heard they where waiting on Bret to get his head out of his ass.

on a side note Poison's last cd mostly sucked but I really think it could have been decent if not great if they(C.C./Bret) hadn't saved all there good writing for there solo cds. in turn both of there solos where better than Hollyweird but still kind of sub par.... just my opinion though. After Hollyweird I got the impression they wouldnt put out anything new cause it wouldnt sell like it did back in the day and they would just have to settle for playing the hits... to make 'rent money'


----------



## guitareben (Jan 12, 2013)

Cabinet said:


> Allan Holdsworth



What do you mean? He just toured and is working on his new album (With Virgil Donati on drums, might I add)


----------



## trent6308 (Jan 12, 2013)

Logan Mader (Machinehead)


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Jan 12, 2013)

Jeff Hanneman?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 12, 2013)

trent6308 said:


> Logan Mader (Machinehead)



He's a producer now, and has done a fair body of work. Some of his most recent being Fear Factory's The Industrialist, and mastered Periphery II.



SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> Jeff Hanneman?



Recovering from necrotizing fasciitis.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Jan 12, 2013)

**EDIT: Similar reply to the one I made 4 posts ago. Fuckin' necrobumping noob.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone know what Mohammed Suicmez is up to? Still claiming to be releasing a Necrophagist album "next year"?


----------



## flexkill (Jan 12, 2013)

Harry K. Cody??? Dude could shred. Wasn't many in hairbands tearing it up like this dude back in the day.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 12, 2013)

John Lamacchia - been waiting on some new Candiria stuff for a while!


----------



## Spooky_tom (Jan 12, 2013)

Shawn Baxter.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2013)

Jake E. Lee can be taken off the list. He's getting a new solo band together.



TomPerverteau said:


> Vinnie Vincent. Try to find out what he's doing now!


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 12, 2013)

MatthewK said:


> Jani Liimatainen



I know this post if from 2011, but holy shit I forgot about this guy. He was my idol back when I was a power metal warrior ready to fight for my kingdom.

Last I remember, he started a blog and was recording acoustic stuff with Timo from Stratovarius, including some metal songs. Time to Google.

edit: http://janihatesyouall.blogspot.com/

his blog


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Jan 12, 2013)

misingonestring said:


> Bob Rusay (Cannibal Corpse) is apparently a golf teacher now.


It'd be weird to see him with short hair and polo.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Recovering from necrotizing fasciitis.



Yeah, for the last 2 years. He most likely won't return.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 12, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> CC DeVille?
> 
> also, Jesper from In Flames.



i know this is old and stuff, but this is what jesper is doing:



as a hardcore fan, i dig this more than In Flames's latest effort.


----------



## ScornEmperor (Jan 17, 2013)

Luke Jaeger regularly posts videos on Youtube. He's posted that he wants to teach, but then doesn't teach (as far as I can tell, I've asked him about it a couple times...maybe he just doesn't want to teach me!) 

He's recently said he's restarting Sleep Terror and has made new shirts and recordings. Not sure the current status, but he seems to now update Facebook regularly.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSNsg1xuPAA

He also showed upon EMG TV last year:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gf-NoYBovA


----------



## pullingstraws (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, for the last 2 years. He most likely won't return.[/QUOTE]

I don't know about that man. From what I read he was starting to heal from his skin grafts last summer and started playing guitar again. He's coming back, it'll just be a few months.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Jan 17, 2013)

Mick Mars from Motley Crue.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 18, 2013)

DanakinSkywalker said:


> Mick Mars from Motley Crue.



Mick Mars has been having trouble with some sort of bone disease for quite a few years. Basically his movement gets more and more restricted everyday due to his bones going "lol fak u grampa" and fusing together. At some point he'll be a living statue. 

I learned this info a few years ago, and I doubt it's gotten better 
Shame really, he was the only one from Crue who didn't seem like a complete douche.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 18, 2013)

Loomer said:


> Mick Mars has been having trouble with some sort of bone disease for quite a few years. Basically his movement gets more and more restricted everyday due to his bones going "lol fak u grampa" and fusing together. At some point he'll be a living statue.
> 
> I learned this info a few years ago, and I doubt it's gotten better
> Shame really, he was the only one from Crue who didn't seem like a complete douche.



He's got ankylosing spondylitis, which he was diagnosed with at 17 I think it was. 

I always thought Mick was a very underrated player. One the best guitar tones ever!


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 18, 2013)

DLG said:


> yep Aresti is on the Arch/Matheos album too and his solos are fucking amazing on it.



Had a few guitar lessons with him over Bandhappy, he's gonna play on the new FW album, which is suppose to be worked on soon.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 18, 2013)

SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> Yeah, for the last 2 years. He most likely won't return.


 
There was a metalsucks article from Aug 2012 saying the band would wait for him however long it took to recover and Gary Holt would continue filling in. Also Hanneman's apparently recovering really well from what was a really scary situation. The band statement said he was back to playing guitar after facing the possibility of losing an arm. Dude is a monster.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 18, 2013)

Richard Brunelle and Tony Norman, who have recorded albums with Morbid Angel, Tony, also, recording a few with Monstrosity.


----------

